# My daughter has given up playing the flute.



## Dreamcatcher

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and the reason I've joined is because my daughter has given up flute lessons, so I'd like to sell her flute. 

I'm aware I can't add attachments, but wondered if it's ok to put the details of the sale on here. 

If not, I understand! 

Thank you!


----------



## Antony

It's always sad hearing someone stops playing music and sells his/her instrument. 
May I suggest this clip?


----------



## Pugg

Dreamcatcher said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and the reason I've joined is because my daughter has given up flute lessons, so I'd like to sell her flute.
> 
> I'm aware I can't add attachments, but wondered if it's ok to put the details of the sale on here.
> 
> If not, I understand!
> 
> Thank you!


If I where you I tried a music shop first, actual contact works always better then unknown people on a open forum :tiphat:


----------

